# Adding OEM MYLINK TO BASE MODEL CHEVY CRUZE



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure about wiring but I've honestly heard this is impossible/nearly impossible. Pretty sure even if you get it all hooked up you would still have to take it to the dealer to have the bcm programmed to the new radio. Best of luck though and I hope you can figure it out. If you can get it to work please let us know what is involved!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

There's a certain thread on here where someone successfully does it, but like Terryk2003 said either the stereo itself or BCM/ECM will need programming by the dealer or by a site that specializes in that sort of thing...and that can add to the cost of parts greatly depending on how much they charge of course....if I find the thread again I'll link it....he explains how to do everything.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

ATLCRUZE14 said:


> Hello all! I need help with a project.
> I want a mylink system in my base cruze.
> I know that there are other threads on here but none of them are able to show us how to do this without using aftermarket systems designed for the Cruze.
> I purchase a dashboard for an LT with Mylink for an LT.
> ...


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/55641-mylink-upgrade-diy.html

This thread is about adding MyLink to the older Cruzes that didn't have it as an option...so by all assumptions I would think it's the same for you to add it to your Cruze that didn't come with it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, what features do you like from the MyLink besides Bluetooth, Pandora, and having a LCD display at eye level vs where aftermarket puts it lower down the center stack? 



modalita said:


> GTPrix is a member here, but also google GTPrix and it will pull him up as White Automotive services. MVI can be reached at _gm-navigation.com/. _MVI's number is 866-428-3585 - ask for Anthony.‎


Did you contact these members in that thread you posted in about how successful the others were at this conversion? 

Quick search and username meaning, are you in a 2014 Cruze LS with or w/o infotainment buttons on your wheel?



ATLCRUZE14 said:


> Hi guys I'm new to the forum. I purchased a non-navigation unit off of ebay with the tough screen and the keypad/ control. I just really wanted Mylink. What do i need to install this?


Is this the unit you have now or something completely different? Also is this a radio out a 2014 Cruze? 2014 features are different than 13 and 15/16.



ATLCRUZE14 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to the forum. I have installed heated leather seats into my base model Cruze. The driver seat is a power seat and it works with the base model plug. I also purchased the heated seats AC controls and was wondering if it is anyway possible to get the heat to work on the seats.
> 
> ...


Not possible at the moment. It's not a plug in and work situation like how your seat did. You would have to install a rocker switch or something else as the cars BCM won't allow you to control it like factory.


----------



## ATLCRUZE14 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks Terry!


----------



## ATLCRUZE14 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Anthony. I believe on that thread he his installing a pioneer aftermarket system designed for Cruze. I basically took an OEM unit and ther harnesses out of a junk yard car. My current OEM radio has one plug in the back ( the big wiring harness) the junk yard Mylink system has two wiring harnesses and trying to find out how to connect that second smaller harness.


----------



## ATLCRUZE14 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello I wanted the car to look as factory as possible . A nice after market unit will increase the chances of someone breaking into my car. Still that may be the only option.

Yes this is a ls with no Mylink. 


This is a different Mylink . The first one did not come harnesses this one does in fact I have the entire dash harness.








Merc6 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what features do you like from the MyLink besides Bluetooth, Pandora, and having a LCD display at eye level vs where aftermarket puts it lower down the center stack?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 03glgold (Jan 26, 2016)

The link that anthony posted is installing a factory 2013 non-navigational my link unit. The tuner page does look a little like those displayed on some aftermarket touch screens.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xDN5Jp7MDM


----------



## cmarkwart (Aug 26, 2012)

It is very easy to do i can help you out if you want help. 
i have a 12 eco i upgraded to 14 mylink. 
i also can buld the proper harness


----------



## aggoedken (Oct 12, 2017)

Where did you get the harness for upgrading, how much? and how did you go about installing it?


----------



## happycruze#4 (Aug 18, 2015)

I have done it on mine 2012. I actually build the harnesses and have successfully have helped 10 people do their cruze . It's not only wiring but proper programming as well..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

@aggoedken Welcome Aboard!:welcome: Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here 

@happycruze#4 Welcome Aboard!:welcomelease post a "How-To:" for your wiring harness in this thread (or at least reference it here):

Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes








Updated Quick & Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1...


For 2011-2015 Cruzes and 2016 Cruze Limiteds made in the United States and Australia only. These directions are for updating from the basic 4" radio to a NON-Navigational Mylink radio ONLY. 1) Buy a Mylink silver box specifically from a Chevrolet Cruze. I recommend part number 84026635 or...




www.cruzetalk.com





The "How-To:" How-To is here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-gen1-diy-tutorial-library/123697-how-write-tutorial.html
Thanks
You should also introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## CruzeCornwall (Sep 20, 2019)

cmarkwart said:


> It is very easy to do i can help you out if you want help.
> i have a 12 eco i upgraded to 14 mylink.
> i also can buld the proper harness


I need help  2012 chev cruze lt no my link I believe I have all the wires from cruze that had the my link just need help to connect it into my Cruze...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CruzeCornwall said:


> I need help  2012 chev cruze lt no my link I believe I have all the wires from cruze that had the my link just need help to connect it into my Cruze...


Welcome Aboard!

*How I did the MyLink Wire Harness

Mylink 2.0 Alternative and aftermarket hands free microphone adapter*


You should create your own Intro thread. Read the links I posted above.


----------



## Sanguine242 (Apr 22, 2020)

I’m interested, i have a Cruze 14 w/o mylink 


cmarkwart said:


> It is very easy to do i can help you out if you want help.
> i have a 12 eco i upgraded to 14 mylink.
> i also can buld the proper harness


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sanguine242 said:


> I’m interested, i have a Cruze 14 w/o mylink


Welcome aboard!

Might be awhile as he has not been here for about 3 months now.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruz here.


----------



## Sanguine242 (Apr 22, 2020)

cmarkwart said:


> It is very easy to do i can help you out if you want help.
> i have a 12 eco i upgraded to 14 mylink.
> i also can buld the proper harness


I would appreciate any help you can provide


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sanguine242 said:


> I would appreciate any help you can provide


Did you read any of the links posted above. I would hazard a guess that 99% of what you need is in them.


----------



## Sheila Lester (Feb 17, 2020)

cmarkwart said:


> It is very easy to do i can help you out if you want help.
> i have a 12 eco i upgraded to 14 mylink.
> i also can buld the proper harness


How much do you charge for harness to install mylink in basic Cruze?


----------

